# RØDE SmartLav+ Lavalier Microphone Review by Dustin Abbott



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi, everyone. As many of you know, I do video reviews on YouTube as part of my review process. I needed a decent lavalier mic solution for getting audio. I settled on the RØDE SmartLav+. Here's a review along with a breif video review to show its effectiveness in the field.

Full text review: http://bit.ly/1Du4QtF
Video Review and Field Test: http://bit.ly/1zOE2l1

Have any of you used the SmartLav+ (not to be confused with the previous SmarLav that didn't have as good of sound quality)? What are your thoughts?


----------

